# Cannot obtain Symbion in Australia



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

I have tried to place an order for Symbion Probiotic, but unfortuneately, it is only su0pplied in America, and as I do not know anyone living in America, I am so dissappointed............. does anyone have any ideas?Cheers,Carmen


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know they sell various brands of probiotics in Australia. I don't know if there is one that has the same species in them, but any number of different species work so I'd start with what is available at your local supplement store/health food store.K.


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Kathleen,thanks so much for your reply, but the truth of the matter is I have tried many Probiotics, including S. Boulardii, and I havent found anything to halt the diarrhea as yet,Symbion sounds hopefu7l, however it is unobtainable in Australia, and I dont know what exactly is the ingredients to find one the same here.Cheers,Carmen (starwoman)


----------



## jdhelf (Dec 2, 2007)

I would be more than happy to buy Sybion and ship it to you - it's a great product.I have talked with and exchanged e-mails with the owner of Symbon on many occasion. He is very helpfuland knowledgeable.Let me know.


----------



## jdhelf (Dec 2, 2007)

I would be more than happy to buy Sybion and ship it to you - it's a great product.I have talked with and exchanged e-mails with the owner of Symbon on many occasion. He is very helpfuland knowledgeable.Let me know.


----------

